# Anyone have any bachmann track?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Just need some for the inside for testing purposes and storage of my cars. Pm me thank you


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of the guys are using plastic track for storage, inside use. May be a cheaper option then the Bachmann track. Train-Li sponsors a site here, and sells it. 
Check with them. Also.

Bubba


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I have Bachmann track, but it's all curved. The plastic rail won't be cheapoer than the Bachmann, but would be a better option.
Ralph


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

email me if you'd like, Kevin. Can't get the pm to work 

How much do you need??? [email protected]


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen some bachmann track sales that make it more costly than used LGB track!! 

The new plastic rail is a great way to go as it is uv protected, and will not rust. Could be used outdoors later for freight yard (car storage). 

Bachman ties will rot outdoors and hollow track will rust away.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, i also want it run the trains inside, just enough for a test bed when i program qsi decoders for the locos. Outside i use all stainless steel.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 11 Dec 2010 08:39 AM 
email me if you'd like, Kevin. Can't get the pm to work 

How much do you need??? [email protected]


kevin, 
Can't get the PM to work either.
Email me at cabby465 at hotmail.com
Ralph


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Still looking for straight track. Pms to me work, not sure on your ends lol. Kevin


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

No one has straight track??


----------

